# De dónde provienen las palabras Inventus y ventus



## Tatophep

Hola a todos,

quisiera saber de dónde provienen las palabras inventus y ventus ... y si tienen alguna relación estas dos palabras.

Muchas gracias


----------



## PacoBajito

Inventus cames out from "in" and "venio" "in" and "come" that is "get in" and so it means "find out". Ventus can came from venio "the wind, the one that comes" but it seems very difficult. I'll let you know further info.


----------



## Probo

Tatophep said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> quisiera saber de dónde provienen las palabras inventus y ventus ... y si tienen alguna relación estas dos palabras.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Heus!: _Ventus_ es una palabra formada sobre el tema de supino del verbo *venio-venis-venire-veni-ventum* _"venir, llegar"_. Su significado etimológico es, más o menos, "_lo que viene_" o "_lo que ha venido_". _Inventus_ está formado sobre el supino de *Invenio*, que es un verbo compuesto de *venio *(verbos compuestos son los formados por preverbio+verbo). Morfológicamente es idéntico a *venio* y, por supuesto, no es que tengan algo que ver, es que son de hecho, prácticamente la misma palabra. *Invenio *es "_encontrar_" y, secundariamente, "_descubrir_". Cura ut ualeas.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Probo said:


> Heus!: _Ventus_ es una palabra formada sobre el tema de supino del verbo *venio-venis-venire-veni-ventum* _"venir, llegar"_. Su significado etimológico es, más o menos, "_lo que viene_" o "_lo que ha venido_".


 
The name "ventus " is not a cognate of the verb "venio", but is etymologically related to the Latin word "aer, aeris" , even though they look very different !  There is an equivalent form in Greek : ἀήρ (= aer ) < ἂημι ( root *a-wε-mi ), a verb meaning "to blow" (  . The Latin root is  " (a)ve / au(r)" that also gives "aura" ( breeze ) ;  "ventus" comes from *(a)ve-ntus  where the  "a" dropped down , as the "w" which has disappeared in Greek. So in the words "aer" (or : air, aire ) and "ventus" (or: viento, wind...) practically nothing remains of the root. 
See here about this I.E. root.


----------



## Probo

J.F. de TROYES said:


> The name "ventus " is not a cognate of the verb "venio", but is etymologically related to the Latin word "aer, aeris" , even though they look very different ! There is an equivalent form in Greek : ἀήρ (= aer ) < ἂημι ( root *a-wε-mi ), a verb meaning "to blow" ( . The Latin root is " (a)ve / au(r)" that also gives "aura" ( breeze ) ; "ventus" comes from *(a)ve-ntus where the "a" dropped down , as the "w" which has disappeared in Greek. So in the words "aer" (or : air, aire ) and "ventus" (or: viento, wind...) practically nothing remains of the root.
> See here about this I.E. root.


 
Gratias tibi ago. Vere, originem uerbi "uentus", de qua scripsisti, nesciebam. uerba quartae declinationis, ut _uentus, uersus, casus, uisus, accessus _et alia, a supino prouenire putabam. Annon _uenio _potest habere eandem originem quam _uentus _habet? Non linguae latinae studiosus sum (ut uidere potes !), sed amator; itaque, non bene intellego qua causa _casus _uel _uisus _uel alia a supino deriuent, sed non _uentus_. Vt ualeas

Heus iterum! inuenimus in lingua latina _uentus-uenti,_ cuius originem sapienter J.F. Troianus nobis exposuit; sed inuenimus quoque _uentus-uentus _(declinatio quarta) quod fortasse deriuat a supino _uentum _(uenio-uenis-uenire-ueni-uentum). Quaestio nunc est si _uentus-i_ et _uentus-us_ dissimilia uerba sint, cum dissimilibus originibus_._ Quid putatis?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Credo te modestiorem esse, quod non amator est  qui tam bene Latine scribere possit.
Tienes razón cuando dices que muchos substantivos provenien del supino, unos de los quales pertenecen a la cuarta declinación ( cursus, profectus, fructus, partus (< pario ), raptus ... ).
El verbo "venio" tiene su origen en el raíz indoeuropeo *gwen/gwem y emparenta al griego " βαίνω " ( marchar ), al alemán "kommen" y al inglés "to come". Estos ejemplos confirman que tocante a la etimologia no hay que fiarse de las aparencias .
Puedes encontrar un buen sitio dando raízes etimologicas aqui.
Vale !


----------



## Probo

Quaestio de uerbis _ventus-i_ et _uentus-us_ facilis non est. In dictionario Latino-Español, composito a Agustín Blánquez, nuper _ventus-us_ inueni; sed non in aliis dictionariis. Blánquez dicit : *Ventus-us. (de uenio). m. Varr. “Venida, llegada”*. In operis Varronis uerbum "uentus" quaesiui. Illud est in _De lingua Latina_, V-72, sed non textum Varronis est, sed Plauti, citatum a Varrone (Cistellaria 14-15): 

_quod ille dixit, qui secundo vento vectus est tranquillo mari_​ 

*ventum*_ gaudeo._​ 
Itaque, quaestio est nunc scire si hoc *uentum* accusatiuus uerbi _uentus-i_ uel _uentus-us_ sit. Manuel Marcos Casquero, perdoctus et illustris magister linguae latinae, in uersione sua operis Varronis dicit: _“Me alegro de su *llegada*”_. Luis Alfonso Hernández, tamen, scribit: _“Me alegro del *viento*”_. Si legimus operum Plauti translationes, videmus: Mercedes González Haba _“¡Qué bien haber venido con tan buen viento!”_ et José Román Bravo, qui fortasse melius in hispanicam linguam opera Plauti tulit _“Como aquel que con viento favorable navegó por un mar en calma, me alegro de mi *ad…viento* a tu casa”_ (in hispanica lingua _adviento=llegada_). Henry Thomas Riley scripsit _“As the man said, who was borne by a prospering breeze on a calm sea: I rejoice that we came to you”._ Translationes in gallicam uel italicam uel lusitanam linguam non uidi; ignoscete mihi.
Paucis uerbis: uentus-us in texto Plauti iocus est. Plautus uerba _aduentus-us _et _uentus-i _miscet. Itaque descriptiones originum _uentus-i_ et _uenio_,quas J.F. Troyes fecit, optimae sunt, et _uentus inuentus_que uerba dissimilia cum dissimilibus originibus sunt. Verbum _uentus-uentus_ in lingua latina esse non credo. Curate ut ualeatis.

*Resumen para Tatophep*: La explicación que da J.F. Troyes es la más acertada. Mis dudas se basaban en una entrada de mi diccionario Latino-Español que recoge la voz “ventus-ventus”, de la cuarta declinación. Por las indagaciones que he podido hacer, creo que esa palabra –casi un hápax- es simplemente un juego de palabras de Plauto basado en la semenjanza que también en español tienen “viento” y “adviento” y no creo que exista en latín _estándar_. De forma que podemos decir, a falta de opiniones más autorizadas, que “ventus-viento” (con la etimología que propone Troyes) e “inventus-invento, descubrimiento” (con la que proponemos todos) son palabras distintas con origen distinto. Saludos.


----------

